# Fishing Spots?



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

Im wanting to go ice fishing this weekend does any one know of some good fishing spots for walleye, northren, or perch? and if the ice is thick enough for my four wheeler? some where with in an hour or two of Mitchell SD.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It would really help to know your location.


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

Mitchell, South Dakota


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dude, how many logins do you have??


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

we are friends


----------

